# Komatsu wa250



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone run Komatsu loaders? Looking for feedback/ advice. I would also consider a John Deere 544k series as there's good dealer support for both units in my area.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

you gave up on the 244j?


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

No, I'm still looking for a 244j. Can't seem to find that one that is remotely close to me under $70 grand. I've been renting a larger loader for the past few winters and decided this may be the time to buy a used one.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

trust me I understand! Keep asking questions, I'm sure others know a lot etc. This is the time of year to buy....August slipping away fast


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

512high;1821363 said:


> trust me I understand! Keep asking questions, I'm sure others know a lot etc. This is the time of year to buy....August slipping away fast


Exactly, need to secure equipment now. Not sure about your area but used equipment around here is tough to find right now.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I own a WA 250-1 Komatsu loader with a cummins engine and really like it . Not all the fancy electronics like the newer ones but easier to fix if needed. 4 speed transmission is fast and can plow in 3rd with 12 foot box.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I ran a 2008 WA 250 Komatsu screening gravel and it was a nice machine. I've never ran a John Deere K series so, I can't compare the two. You can't beat a CAT loader IMO.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

mercer_me;1822768 said:


> I ran a 2008 WA 250 Komatsu screening gravel and it was a nice machine. I've never ran a John Deere K series so, I can't compare the two. You can't beat a CAT loader IMO.


I agree about the Cat but there pricey.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Just curious , Did you buy a Komatsu or John Deere ?


----------

